# FS: Monster Vampire Tetra



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Didn't you just buy that second one?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

snow said:


> Didn't you just buy that second one?


maybe he got bit  (just jking - sry for being off topic)

--

Free Bump.

These guys are crazy looking fish! take them  (free bump)


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

yah, my emarld goldtail doesnt really like him.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you know what kind of Vampire Tetra it is? a Scomb?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

100% Hydrolycus Tatauia


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG, so tempted but I need to ask the experts about what kind of fish I can put with him and what a safe minimum size would be given that he is about 5 inches. What size max in aquarium would they reach?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

How is the temperment of both?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppp!!!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> How is the temperment of both?


Like I said.......?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you petey !


----------



## Blackened (Jul 14, 2010)

Wot otha Payaras out there bro? Vampire tetra ( PAYARA) are all The payara, Hydrolycus scomberoides, (also known as "Dog Tooth Characin



Captured Moments said:


> Do you know what kind of Vampire Tetra it is? a Scomb?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

bump.............


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

FREE BUMP! Hard to believe no one jumped on this yet!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

haha hopefully ppl will now with the low price  $60


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you , well called you! haha..
consider that sucker SOLD! 

thanks pete!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP!!!!!! Smaller one only left!


----------

